# Pareidolia! Familiar with it?



## Skyclad (Jul 25, 2010)

> Pareidolia is seeing what appears to the individual to be a representation of a face, figure, or form in the clouds, wood grain, marble, smoke, shadows, or any non-homogeneous area.



Faces on places. I found this interesting site on it; *Face Ahoy*


Here is my sad attempt





 (borrowed my moms point & shoot.. No manual settings at all. So... Sorry for the very poor quality)



I think it would be cool to have an ongoing theme thread started here, so show me your faces!


----------



## aprhockey (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted this in the beginners forum recently, but I think it's appropriate here.


----------



## bobnr32 (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## jeroen (Aug 11, 2010)

Or maybe I have too much imagination...


----------



## aprhockey (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^  Nice


----------



## jack lumber (Aug 12, 2010)

Proof that aliens exist!


----------

